# בא לי לשתף משהו



## Mitmit101 (17/12/12)

בא לי לשתף משהו 
הרבה לפני שהציעו לי נישואין ידעתי שלעולם לא אשלם על שמלות כלה יותר מ 1500 שקל וגם זה היה נראה לי מוגזם.
ידעתי שאת השמלה שלי אזמין באייבי / כל אתר סיני אחר
ואחרי שהציעו לי ישבתי על איביי בחרתי שתי שמלות מקסימות שעד עכשיו לא ראיתי שום שמלה כזו אצל אף מעצב בארץ.
היום הסתכלתי  באתר של מישהי שהחליטה ״להביא את הבשורה״ ולייבא שמלות כלה ולהוזיל את המחיר משמעותית לכלה.
לפתע נתקלתי בשמלת כלה שבחרתי (כמובן שהתמונה באיביי וישר זיהתי)
ואני רוצה שהמחיר של השמלה שהם דורשים באתר הוא 2000 שקל שזה 1500 שקל יותר!!! מאיביי!!!
רצוי לציין כי המחיר שהם מציינים באתר הוא כולל לקיחת מדידה (שטות) ותיקונים שהשמלה מגיעה ( כמה כבר זה עולה?!)

אז אני לא מבינה.. זאת שפתחה את האתר ומתעסקת עם כל זה רוצה להרוויח,סבבה.. אבל כזה פער מחיר?


----------



## yasama24 (17/12/12)

מכירה את זה - מישהו החליט לעשות קופה 
פרייארים (פרייאריות) לא מתות רק מתחלפות..


----------



## m a y a n a (17/12/12)

קצת מצחיק לקרוא להן פראייריות... 
הרי באותו קו מחשב - כולנו פראייריות כי בכל תחום החתונה הספקים פתאום גובים מחירים מטורפים. 
תסרקות, איפור, ציפורניים, שמלה, מקום - ניסת פעם למצוא מקום לברית? אותם אולמות ואותן מאפשרות בשליש מחיר.

אז אל תתחילי עם נאום הפראייריות :/


----------



## SUNN (18/12/12)

אבל מי שמשלמת 2000 ש"ח לתסרוקת היא פראיירית 
ומי שמשלמת 2000 ש"ח לאיפור, 500 ש"ח לזר פרחים, היא פראיירית.
אני לא משתפת עם זה פעולה, ואם יהיו עוד כמוני, שהרי לא תהיה לספקים הללו ברירה והם יורידו את מחיריהם למחירים שפויים.


----------



## SUNN (18/12/12)

ודרך אגב 
ב-2000 ש"ח שנחסכו על השיער אפשר לקנות טבעת זהב יפה, שמלבד בן/בת הזוג, רק היא נשארת ואף עוברת הלאה.


----------



## m a y a n a (17/12/12)

כי במחיר הזה גלומה הבטחה שאם לא תיהי מרוצה 
לא תקחי את השמלה.

והשקט הנפשי הזה שווה כסף


----------



## fire witch (17/12/12)

כמה הוא כבר שווה ? 
אני קניתי שמלה ב375 ש"ח, ממוכר סיני ששלחתי אליו את המידות שלי (אמא שלי מדדה), השמלה נתפרה למידותי ונשלחה אליי בתוך 15 ימים.

הגיע בדיוק מה שרציתי, ואני מודה שזה מזל גדול ואי אפשר להסתמך על זה ב100% , אבל בסופו של דבר אם השמלה לא הייתה יוצאת כמו שרציתי מקסימום הפסדתי 375 ש"ח .... 
אפילו התבדחנו שאם לא ייצא טוב אולי נתחפש בפורים לחתן וכלה זומבים עם השמלה הזו .
חוץ מזה, באתר הספציפי שהזמנתי ממנו יש סוג של אחריות על המוצר - המוכר לא רואה את הכסף עד שהקונה לא מאשר שקיבל בדיוק מה שהזמין.


----------



## אוגלה (18/12/12)

מהמחקרון שעשיתי בנושא (ובמסגרת אקדמאית) 
שווה בערך 30% במוצרים גנריים. במוצרים כמו שמלת כלה - אני מניחה ששווה הרבה יותר.
אני שמחה שהגיע בדיוק מה שרצית, אבל מנסיון שלי בבגדים באינטרנט - גם בגדים פשוטים באסוס לא מגיעים בדיוק כמו שדמיינתי, אבל אם משהו כזה היה מגיע לי בתור שמלת כלה, אני הייתי מתחילה לבכות. כמובן שכל אחת עושה את השיקולים שלה אבל אני ממש לא רציתי לקחת את הסיכון


----------



## fire witch (19/12/12)

להתחיל לבכות ? 
רכשתי שמלה ב375 ש"ח , צריך לשים דברים בפרופורציות. 
אז עשיתי ניסוי ויצא לי מוצלח ואני מאד שמחה 
ומצד שני, אם הייתה מגיעה שמלה גועלית - היא הייתה מוחזרת אחר כבוד למוכר ואני הייתי מקבלת את הכסף בחזרה כי לא קיבלתי את מה שהזמנתי (בדיוק כמו באסוס ...)

אני לא מבינה על מה יש לי לבכות ? איזה סיכון לקחתי פה ? בסה"כ הזמנתי שמלה , שהגיעה חצי שנה לפני החתונה ואם היא לא הייתה מגיעה כמו שרציתי הייתי הולכת לסטודיו ועושה שמלה

זה לא כאילו שאני חייבת להתחתן בשמלה הזו וזהו, אי אפשר להחליט שלא מתאים ולשנות..


----------



## אוגלה (20/12/12)

אני לא אומרת על מה לך יש לבכות 
כל אחד מגיב לסיכונים ואכזבות בדרך אחרת. אני באופן אישי לא הייתי מתמודדת טוב עם זה שכבר אני בטוחה שיש לי שמלה ושהכל בסדר, ואז להתחיל עם זה שוב מהתחלה, ולהתמודד גם עם ההחזרה וההתכתבות עם הסוחר בו זמנית.
שוב, כל אחד מגיב אחרת וכל אחד מעריך את הסיכונים שלו אחרת, וההנחה שלי הייתה במחקר אגב, שכל אחד מייחס מחיר לסיכון שהוא לוקח על עצמו, ושזה חלק ניכר מפער המחירים בין האינטרנט לחנויות.


----------



## קול ההיגיון ראבאק (17/12/12)

הודעתך מייצגת את צרות העין הרווחת בחברה שלנו. 
את אומרת שבאיביי זה עולה 500 שקל?
את תמיד יכולה לקנות באיביי ולהנות מהחיים.

כנראה שאין לך מושג ירוק לגבי עלויות של הקמה ואחזקת עסק בארץ, אז באתי להסביר לך למה היא גובה את המחיר ה"תמוה" שראית.

היא כנראה מזמנה במינימום כמה עשרות של שמלות, בואי נגיד שאפילו רק עשר.
אז זה טובין בשווי 5000 שקלים.
פעם ניסית להזמין כמה ארגזים של שמלות לארץ? זה לא מגיע לסניף הדואר הקרוב לביתך למקרה ותהית... זה צריך לעבור הליכי שחרור ממכס.
עמילות מכס עולה כסף והמון המון טרטורים וזמן, וברגע שברור שמדובר על סחורה לשימוש עסקי *המכס הנדרש* לשיחרורה הוא גבוה.
אז כבר יש פה הוצאה לא קטנה.

את אומרת שהיא מוכרת שמלה ב2000 שקלים?
תורידי מע"מ (17%) שאת כמובן מצפה שמישהו ישלם, וכנראה היית מאוד מתרעמת אם היו נותנים לך מחיר ואז מוסיפים לך את המע"מ... *נשארים לה ביד 1,709 שקלים*.
מס הכנסה, משהו כמו 20-30 אחוז, שמשאירים לה *1200 שקלים ביד*.

משרד היא צריכה להחזיק? שכירות עולה כסף?
פרסום עולה?
אתר עולה?

עוד דבר שקראת לו "שטות" זה מדידה ותיקונים.
כמה נראה לך ששווה הזמן שהיא משקיעה בך? נראה לך שהיא צריכה לעשות את זה בחינם? יש בי אמונה שמבחינתה זו לא שטות אלא השקעה רצינית.
להחזיק מכונת תפירה heavy duty לתיקונים, עולה? ואם לא, אז לשלוח לתופרת, עולה? כמה עולים תיקונים בשמלה אצל תופרת? 100-200 שקלים?
אז היא נשארת עם פחות מ*1000 שקל ביד*. שזה משאיר לה *500 שקלים* או פחות של רווח.

כנראה שהיא התפטרה מעבודתה כדי להקים את העסק, וזה הכסף שהיא תכניס הביתה.
את יכולה להבטיח לה שיהיו לה 10 לקוחות החודש כדי להכניס סכום מצחיק של 5000 שקלים?   (10 לקוחות כפול 500 שקלים).
ועוד לא חישבנו באמת את עלויות השילוח, השחרור מהמכס, התשלום למכס, אתר אינטרנט, חשמל, שכירות, טלפונים, זמן שמושקע, והכל כדי לתת שמלות במחיר זול במיוחד.
כנראה שעשרה לקוחות ישאירו בידיה רווח של לא יותר מ3500 - 4000 שקלים.
ואת זה היא אמורה להביא הביתה כדי להחזיק משפחה, עדיף להיות קופאית בסופר.

מאיפה החוצפה שלך להכנס לכיס של אנשים שמנסים ליזום וליצור משהו?
כמה זילזול בהודעה שלך.
קני באיביי לבד, ותזמיני עבור כולן בחינם אם זה נראה לך נכון אבל כשאין לך מושג ירוק על מה שאת מדברת זה ממש חבל שאת הורסת לאנשים שמנסים להתפרנס בכבוד.


----------



## שיעור צילום (17/12/12)

ככה זה הפורום הזה - לצערי למדתי את זה על בשרי 
כל הכבוד לך שכתבת את הדברים האלה.
הבנות כאן נוראיות...ברגע שיש משהו שלא מסתדר להם בעולם הצר שלהם...אז זה לא בסדר, זה גניבה, עובדים עליהם ודופקים אותם.

כל הכבוד על הפירוט, ההסבר - אבל אין לי ספק שזה יפול על אוזנים ערלות.


----------



## fire witch (17/12/12)

מאיפה כל המידע הזה ? 
אין ספק שמי שמקים ומחזיק עסק משקיע את חייו, כספו ונשמתו באותו עסק, אבל אני בספק שהעלויות האלו משקפות עסק כמו האתרים האלו ? 

השמלות האלו מגיעות בתוך מקסימום 45 ימים מיום ההזמנה , מה שאומר שאין באמת מקום לבצע הזמנות של כמויות ולהתחיל להתעסק בייבוא ברמות כאלו. 
מה הבעיה לקבל הזמנה באתר אינטרנט, לבצע מדידות שאורכות 30 דקות במקרה הבאמת גרוע , ולהזמין את השמלה במידות ? .

אני לא חושבת שאותם אנשים שמרימים כזה אתר ממש מחזיקים את כל הסחורה שהם מציעים בבית עסק כלשהו, המכס לא נוגע בשמלה אחת במחיר שבו היא נמכרת באתר המקור- שהוא בהחלט לא איביי. שלא נדבר על זה שבאיביי מסתובבות בדיוק אותן שמלות כך שסביר בהחלט שגם המוכרים באיביי פועלים באותה שיטה. 

תיקונים אצל תופרת ? לא נדרש, באתרים האלו שולחים מידות ומקבלים בדיוק מה שהוזמן. אם לא - המוצר חוזר. ואני בספק רב שכל התיקונים נעשים חינם אין כסף וכלולים במחיר השמלה. 
טלפונים ? לי יש שיחות בלי הגבלה ב88 ש"ח.


----------



## מדומיינת (17/12/12)

הרבה אנשים לא מודעים לעולם הזול של הקניות באינטרנט (או לא עסקים בישראל, כנראה יש משהו בגנום היהודי של גניבה ותחמנות)

וכך במקום לגזור קופון של 300 ש"ח על בניית האתר בעברית וקצת מיילים, גוזרים קופון של 3000 ש"ח, כי בישראל כולם גנבים. 

זה תמיד מדהים אותי, בחנויות בישראל, בעסקים בישראל, בהכל, פשוט מחריד.


----------



## מדומיינת (17/12/12)

את ממציאה דברים 
לא מדובר בעסק או במקום שמחזיק עובדים או מלאי, אלא היא מקבלת את הפרטים ואז מזמינה בעצמה מאיביי או מזמינה לעצמה הביתה ואז שולחת בדואר. 

אחלה רעיון ועסק האמת.


----------



## fire witch (17/12/12)

לגמרי 
הארוס שלי הציע לי לעשות את זה...לשמחתי יש לי אחלה עבודה שלגמרי ממלאת לי את הזמן ואני לומדת ,אז זה לא יקרה 

אבל בסופו של דבר - החבר הכי טוב שלי יכול להרים לי אתר בעבודה של שעה, הארוס שלי הוא איש השיווק והשירות הכי טוב שיצא לי לראות בחיים, אמא שלי תופרת ואני מזמינה כל דבר שנכנס לבית חוץ מאוכל ורהיטים באינטרנט... ממש לא העלויות שתיארו פה


----------



## מדומיינת (17/12/12)

חח 
אני גם מזמינה הכל, החל מאיפור, עד קרם הגנה לשמש, גרביים (חזיות, חובה! במיוחד לחזה גדול) ובולשיט שאני מוצאת באייבי.. איזה המצאות יש ליפנים האלו, בחיי. 

אז מצחיק לקרוא או לראות תמימות של אנשים שרואים שמלה ב400 ש"ח וחושבים שזה וינטג' מגניב ולא יודעים שזה עולה 11$ באיביי.. הציבור מטומטם והציבור משלם.


----------



## קול ההיגיון ראבאק (17/12/12)

זה לא יפנים... זה סינים, אובר חוכם.


----------



## קול ההיגיון ראבאק (17/12/12)

תמשיכו לעשות נעימי אחת לשנייה בגב... נהדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא הייתן עצמאיות מעולם... זה ברור, ולכן נוח לכן לזעוק חמס ולעצום עיניים כשהעובדות מולכן.
אגב, לקנות מטען לאייפון בדיל אקסטרים זה לא נחשב ייבוא.

הזמנתן קפה מתישהו בשנה האחרונה?
שילמתן 8-10 שקלים? ידעתן שהעלות של קפה היא שקל וחצי לכל היותר? לא ראיתי אתכן זועקות "הצילו" על זה.

קניתן משקפיים בעשור האחרון?
ידעתן שמסגרת משקפיים, מהיקרות ביותר עולות 20-50 שקלים?
אבל שילמתן 300-1500 בלי להניד עפעף.

קניתן נעל נייקי מתישהו בחיים?
עלה 500 שקלים למרות שידוע לכל שעלות הייצור של הנעל היא דולר בלבד.

גנב זה מי שנכנס לך לבית וגונב משם כסף.
כשמישהו מציע שירות בתשלום, למרות שאת יכולה לקבל אותו בחינם ע"י החבר הכי טוב, או בעלך המדהים, זה לא עושה אותו גנב.
רק תזכורת.


----------



## מדומיינת (17/12/12)

אי אפשר להזמין קפה מאיביי 
ומסגרות ממותגות למשקפיים כמובן שיותר זולות בחו"ל מאשר פלסטיק מאופטיקנה. 
ואגב, האתר למעלה הוא גם לא עסק של ייבוא, שלא יהיה לך ספק לשנייה, אין שם מלאי או השקעה כספית בכלל, מזמינים בזול אחרי שמקבלים כסף ביוקר על גבן של נשים תמימות. זה לא ממש עסק, אלא גניבה (אני מאוד בספק לגבי שירות הלקוחות בסיטואציה הזאת..)

את מתבלבלת בין מחט לתחת, לא מדובר על הקונספט של מותגים, אלא שני מוצרים זהים, שאחד עולה X שקלים ואחר בעזרת תיווך אינטרנטי מינמלי ללא כל השקעה או שירות עולה 7X שקלים. וזה מה שמכעיס. 

וזה מאפיין מאוד משמעותי של הכלכלה והמדיניות במדינה, אותי זה מכעיס ומעציב. ואין שום קשר לארומה, פקחי את העיניים למה שקורה סביבך.


----------



## קול ההיגיון ראבאק (17/12/12)

אגיד שוב... 
תתחילי עסק פעם בחייך, ותדברי אחרת.
וכנראה שלא קראת את הודעותיי לעומק, דיברתי רק על ישראל, לא על חו"ל.
באופטיקנה, הלפרין וכדומה, נדירות מגרות המשקפיים (הממותגות והיקרות ביותר) שעולות יותר מ30 שקלים.
למה לא צעקת שם?


----------



## מדומיינת (17/12/12)

ואגיד שוב 
זה לא עסק
זה עסק שאין לו מלאי, עובדים, רעיון עסקי או עתיד. זה ניצול תמימות של אנשים, שתוך שנייה יכול להתפוגג, ברגע שמישהי תגלה שהיא יכולה להזמין אותה שמלה בשביעית מחיר. 

ואופטיקנה, למרות המחירים (לא יודעת, לא אטרח להכנס), זה כן עסק, יש קהל של אנשים שרוצים להכנס לחנות ולצאת עם משקפיים שהם מדדו ולא אכפת להם לשלם יותר. אין לי גם בעיה עם חנויות בתל אביב שמוכרות יקר, הבעיה עם אתר וירטואלי כזה שמנצל חוסר ידע ולא נותן שום ערך אחר.


----------



## GM88 (18/12/12)

הטון המתנשא שלך מאוד לא במקום. 
אולי אתה מבין בעסקים אבל דרך ארץ בהחלט לא הצד החזק שלך.


----------



## GM88 (18/12/12)

סליחה רק עכשיו ראיתי שמדובר באישה.. 
והתכוונתי ל'קול ההיגיון ראבאק'...


----------



## fire witch (17/12/12)

מי אמר שזו גניבה ? למה להכניס מילים שלא עלו ? 
ראשית - ממש לא אמרתי שזו גניבה. זה רעיון שמשעשע/מזעזע אותי לגבות 2100 ש"ח נוספים על שמלה שכל אחד יכולה להזמין... 
אם יש מי שמוכר כנראה שיש מי שקונה - וזה השוק. אין פה שום עניין של גניבה אלא עסק שמציע בעלות של אלפי שקלים שירות שכל אחד יכול לעשות בחינם לגמרי מבית....

על קפה אני משלמת בנוסף לעלות הכוס+קפה+ סוכר+ חלב גם מרכיב של זמינות במקום שאני צריכה, בזמן שאני צריכה , בתוספת שירות.  אני לא ארכיב גזייה באמצע הרחוב ועל כך שנותנים לי אפשרות לקנות קפה בכניסה למשרד אני משלמת.  

כנ"ל במשקפיים/ נייקיכשיש מרכיב של שירות, אחריות, והאפשרות באמת לבחור מתוך סחורה קיימת את מה שהכי מתאים לי בלי לקחת "סיכון" שלא יתאים. 

לקנות מטען מדיל אקסטרים זה בהחלט לא ייבוא - וזה לגמרי זהה להזמנת שמלה מאתר כזה. אז מחר אני ארים אתר שמוכר מטענים מדיל אקסטרים בתוספת 200$ על הוצאות העסק שלי. 
מה ההבדל ? בשניה שבאתר שלי תתקבל הזמנה למטען אני אכנס לדיל אקסטרים ואזמין במיוחד עבורו את המטען, ביום יתקבל המשלוח בדואר - אתקשר לרוכש המאושר ואספר לו שהמטען הקסטום מייד שלו הגיע והוא מוזמן להגיע לאסוף אותו או לקבל אותו בדואר בעלות של 29.90 משלוח מהיר...


----------



## coffeetoffy (18/12/12)

אני יכולה לשאול למה אתה כועס? 
זכותה לשתף, שתתמרמר עד מחר. 
א. מה אתה לוקח קשה?
ב. מי אתה שתנזוף בה בכלל?


----------



## תפו ופוזה (18/12/12)

תודה על התבונה!
היא די מאזנת כאן.


----------



## פשושית1122 (19/12/12)




----------



## yael rosen (19/12/12)

סליחה...(חייבת להעיר משהו) 
יותר מהזכות להתפרנס,
חשובה *החובה* להביע דעה, לבדוק ומותר מותר מותר להגיד את דעתך! זוהי משמעות המרחב הציבורי, קרי האינטרנט..

אחרי שבכינו על מר גורלם של בעלי העסקים, ואחרי שבחנו אם לגיטימי או לא לגיטימי לבקש סכומים כאלו או אחרים (ואני לא מביעה את דעתי על כך כרגע),
אני חושבת שאסור (!!!) להשתיק אנשים שמביעים את דעתם. 
וחובתנו (!!!) כצרכנים לבדוק, להטיל ספק, לשתף, ולספר לאחרים.

אני, למשל, בעד סחר הוגן, אבל לא כל אחת צריכה להיות שותפה לדעתי,
לעומת זאת, מותר לכ-ו-ל-ן להביע את דעתן, מבלי. שיתנפלו עליה וינסו להשתיק אותה.
דבר נוסף, הבהלה הניכרת בהודעה הזאת שמגינה בכל כך הרבה חום ואהבה על אותו עסק, לא עושה טוב למסר שמנסה ולא מצליח לעבור... מעניין מהיכן מגיעה אותה בהלה... 

תקוותי היא - וזאת הערת סוגריים שאינה קשורה לנאמר עד כה - שביחד, למרות הפרסומות שחודרות לורידים, נטיל מספיק ספק, ולא נסכים להוציא סכומים מוטרפים שאותה תעשייה יכולה לקחת, והיא יכולה, כי אנחנו מסכימים לכך, ולעולם נסכים לכך, אם לא נטיל ספק.
ולכן - ההשתקה הזאת, מלבד שהיא מעט לא נעימה, היא אף מסוכנת.


----------



## רגע33 (22/12/12)

נקצר לך: היא גובה כי יש מי ש מוכן לשלם. 
מי שזה נראה לה מוגזם, יש לה שפע אופציות אחרות. קצת נמאס מהבכיינות גם של המתחתנים כאילו מישהו מכריח אוותם לעשות אירוע מוגזם שעולה מאות אלפים וגם מצד בעלי העסק שמרוויחים יפה מאוד ופשוט נהיה תאבי בצע. 
ובהכנסה של 4,000 ש"ח לחודש היא לא תשלם לא מע"מ (עד 72,000 ש"ח  = עוסק פטור) ולא מס הכנסה אז תחסכו לנו את דעמות התנין.


----------



## Hadas 87 (17/12/12)

כן יש את האתר הזה "שלגייה" 
לא יודעת אם עליו את מדברת. הוא גם מביא את כל הדגמים מאי ביי (ממש קופי פייסט) ולוקח עליהם עוד איזה 2000 שח. 
הוא לא עושה תיקונים ואי אפשר למדוד את השמלה קודם. זה בדיוק כמו מאי ביי רק שזה אתר ישראלי. לא מבינה למה לקנות דרכם, אולי רק זמן המשלוח יהיה יותר מהיר. לא רואה עוד יתרון פה...


----------



## fire witch (17/12/12)

מופרע לגמרי 
סתם ככה , עשיתי חיפוש פצפון ושמלת כלה למידות גדולות שנמכרת באחד האתרים הישראליים ב 2,700 ש"ח ("במבצע!") עולה 593 ש"ח באתר שממנו אני הזמנתי.. והמשלוח חינם...

שקט נפשי ב2,100 ש"ח ? זו עמלת תיווך מעט מוגזמת למי שמחזיקה כרטיס אשראי ושליטה בסיסית באנגלית


----------



## קול ההיגיון ראבאק (17/12/12)

תביאי את מחו"ל! תמכרי פה עם חשבונית ואז... 
תחזרי לספר איך היה.


----------



## fire witch (17/12/12)

הבאתי , מחר אני נכנסת ליד 2 למכור אותה.. 
סתם בשביל הכיף , לא אכפת לי כי אני יכולה להזמין את אותה שמלה בדיוק והיא תהיה פה בתוך 15 ימים. 

די להעלב בשם כל בעלי העסקים באשר הם, אני לא מזלזלת באף אחד שלקח את הסיכון של עסק פרטי ואני מכירה את ההשלכות של הקמת עסק מהבית. 

יש הרגשה שלוקחים את הדברים לפסים אישיים - אני לא אומרת שאת כבעלת עסק עושה חיים משוגעים ומרוויחה ערימות של כסף תוך כדי שאת מוכרת לאנשים לוקשים. 

מה שאמרתי הוא שתג המחיר שהוצמד לשירות הזה קצת מוגזם ביחס לעלות שלו לאדם הרגיל שייקח כרטיס אשראי ומחשב לידיים...


----------



## Mitmit101 (17/12/12)

״קול ההיגיון הבריא״ פתחת יוזר במיוחד בשבילי 
איזה כבוד...

אין לי מושג איזה מבין האתרים שלך (לא פרסמתי שם)
אבל את הפאדיחות שלך עשית..
האמת כואבת מה לעשות...

אם היית לוקחת 50% רווח הייתי אומרת בסדר... אבל לקחת יותר מ 100% רווח זה גניבה זה עושק!

״ השירות״ שאת נותנת בעבור 1500 שקל רווח זה עושק נטו

זה לא עסק אני בטוחה שאת עושה את זה באמצע הפסקת הקפה בעבודה שלך


----------



## netae123 (18/12/12)

הדיון פה סוער ולכן אתן לכן את נקודת מבטי 
יצא שהיו לי 2 חתונות, אחת אינטימית בקפריסין ואחת בארץ בגן אירועים.
עבור החתונה בקפריסין הזמנתי שמלה מאתר סיני. השמלה עלתה 130$, בנוסף שילמתי 400-500 ש"ח מכס (לא לזוכרת בדיוק כמה זה היה לפני כמעט שנתיים) ועוד 150 ש"ח לתיקונים.
בסה"כ מדובר על סדר גודל של 1,100 ש"ח.
והשמלה עצמה- היא הגיעה קצת גדולה וטיפה ארוכה אך לאחר תיקונים אצל התופרת היתה סבבה. בד השיפון שלה שהיה מעל בד טפטה הבריק בגוון סגול, ואותי זה ממש ביאס למרות שזהו הצבע האהוב עליי. בתמונות לא רואים את ההברקה והשמלה נראית לבנה לגמרי, אך זה ביאס אותי בכל מקרה. לבשתי את השמלה כשעתיים- לצילומים לפנ ולטקס הנישואין, ישר אחרי הטקס רצתי עם בעלי לתא ההלבשה, הרגשתי כמו קארי מ- sex and the city ובקושי יכלתי לנשום. מבטיחה לכן שזה לא היה מלחץ אלא פשוט מאי נוחות. זה לא היה נורא אך אי אפשר להשוות לחוויה הבאה שאתאר.

עבור האירוע בארץ קניתי שמלה מיואב ריש. פרט ליופיה של השמלה, הדבר הכי כייפי בה היה שהייתי עם והרגשתי בלי. כן, כן, היא היתה כל כך קלילה שלא שמתי לב שהייתי לבושה כמעט 12 שעות. 

אי אפשר להשוות את המחירים, את הנוחות ואת היופי.
השמלה בקפריסין היתה פשוטה ויפה ומתאימה לאירוע שם. לא היה מצב שאלבש אותה גם לאירוע בארץ.

ועכשיו לעניינינו- גם בתקופה שחיפשתי שמלות נתקלתי במספר אתרים בארץ שמוכרים את אותן השמלות מאי ביי ומהאתרים בסין מבחיר כפול או משולש.
אני לא יכולה לומר שלא התעצבנתי.
אני כן יכולה לומר שיש יתרון במידה וניתן למדוד את השמלות שם מראש- כך שניתן לדעת למה לצפות ולבחון אם השמלה מתאימה למבנה הגוף או לא, אם היא נוחה וכו'.
לדעתי האישית זוהי זכותם למכור את השמלות באיזה מחיר שבא להם, וזוהי זכותכן לא לקנות שם או כן לקנות שם.

* מנסיון של חברה שהזמינה שמלה מאותו אתר בסין- היא היתה מאוד מרוצה. השמלה ישבה בול והיתה נוחה. לא הבריקה באף צבע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  אולי רק לי היה נאחס


----------



## yulka303 (18/12/12)

זה נראה לי קצת לא הגיוני לשלם מכס קרוב ל100%


----------



## Nooki80 (18/12/12)

מידע אישי, אין הרבה הגיון בתעריפי המכס 
ויש המון מקום לפרשנויות של המכס ועמילי המכס בהתאם לרשום על חשבונית שצירף השולח...
בהחלט יכול להיות 100% מכס (אולי במקור זה פחות אבל עם השולח ציין את עלות השילוח על גבי החשבונית, המכס מתייחס לזה כחלק מעלות של הפריט שנשלח, מה שכמובן מגדיל את הסכום שממנו נגזר המס).


----------



## netae123 (18/12/12)

גם לי זה נראה לא הגיוני, אך כשאת בסניף הדואר 
והחתונה עוד שבועיים את לא תתווכחי ותשלמי.
אני לא בקיאה בתעריפי המכס אך זה המחיר שאני שילמתי.


----------



## yael rosen (19/12/12)

mitmit קראי את הודעתי למעלה - היא בשבילך 
בלי קשר לעסק המסוים עליו את מדברת (לא נכנסתי לעובי הקורה) - 
אבל השתיקה שלנו כצרכנים היא פתח לגזל מצד התעשייה.
מותר, צריך, חובה להביע דעה ואני מחזקת את ידייך מול ההתקפה.


----------



## apple sauce (18/12/12)

ראיתי וחשבתי כמוך, אבל במחשבה שנייה 
לדעתי זה לא ניצול של נשים תמימות, ואני אסביר.
אין לי ספק שרוב הבנות בפורום יחשבו שזו שטות כפי שאני חשבתי בהתחלה. אבל בנות הפורומים של תפוז זה ממש לא קהל היעד.
זו הצעה שפונה לקהל מסוים, שמוכן לשלם בעבור השירות הזה שנראה לנו מובן מאליו.

יש אנשים שעבורם גלישה באינטרנט, תשלום בכרטיס אשראי/PAYPAL באינטרנט, חיפוש איכותי באינטרנט, התכתבות במיילים עם המוכר, מציאת best seller, ויתכן שגם לקיחת מידות - כל אלה הם לא עניין של מה בכך.
יש אנשים שנרתעים מאוד מרוב הדברים האלה, או לא יודעים אנגלית מספיק טוב.

כולנו יודעות מה מחיר ממוצע של שמלת כלה בארץ, נניח בת"א.
אז עדיין ניתנת האפשרות לאותן נשים שנרתעות מכל זה לרכוש שמלה במחיר נמוך יחסית. אז נכון שמישהי גוזרת קופון נאה ביותר על כל שמלה, אבל מצד שני היא מספקת שירות מסוים שעבור חלק מהבנות הוא בגדר הכרחי.
זה מפיג את החשש של לשלם באינטרנט, את מחסום השפה, את עניין המידות, וכל ה"מה יהיה אם". זה שירות שעולה כסף אך עדיין חוסך כסף.
כמובן שאם הייתי מחליטה להזמין שמלה מהאינטרנט לא הייתי משתמשת בשירות הזה, אבל זה רק משום שאני רגילה להזמין מוצרים מאיביי.

*נזכרתי בפעם הראשונה שגיליתי את איביי, וואו כמה נברתי שם עד שהזמנתי משהו....*


----------



## ZimmerTLV (18/12/12)

את לגמרי צודקת ולכן 
כל ההתגוננות פה קצת חשודה... 
אם היא מספקת שירותים לגיטימיים שבאמת יש להם קהל, מה הבעיה? למה לחשוש שמישהי פה הורסת לה את העסקים כפי שנכתב? אם יש לה ערך מוסף מה הבעיה שמיטמיט "חושפת" את העולם לאופציה לעשות זאת לבד?


----------



## pipidi (18/12/12)

כל הכבוד על ההסבר 
כאחת שגרועה במילים ניסיתי פעמיים לרשום אתמול תגובה.
בפעם הראשונה כח עליון מנע ממני להשלים אותה (קרס לי המחשב) ובפעם השניה, לא חשבתי שהתנסחתי טוב מספיק. 

התוספת היחידה שיש לי להוסיף (למרות שנאמרה על ידי אחרת כבר), זכותו של העסק לבקש כמה שירצה על השירות/מוצר, זכותו ואחריותו של הלקוח להחליט אם לקנות. 

ושלישית עסק לא צריך להתנצל על כך שהוא מרוויח מעסקה זו או אחרת, כל עוד יש מי שמשלם. אף אחד לא מסתיר מידע, מסלף עובדות, לא מספק את השירות/מוצר עליו משלמים אז אל תקראו לזה גניבה/רמאות.


----------



## Bobbachka (18/12/12)

מסכימה לחלוטין! 
אף אחד לא מכריח מישהו לרכוש או להשתמש במוצר מסוים, אז למה ההתרעמות?!

אני מזמינה אביזרים לשיער בדולר בודד (כולל משלוח) ואותם האביזרים נמכרים ב-30 ש"ח בחנויות- האם גם הם עושקים, גנבים ובושה למדינה?
בעיני לא.
האפשרויות פתוחות בפני כל אחד מאיתנו ואנו בוחרים מה לעשות ואיך עם הכסף שלנו.


----------



## apple sauce (20/12/12)

מסכימה איתך גם, 
עסק מצליח זה עניין של היצע וביקוש בסה"כ לדעתי הלא ממש מקצועית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו כלקוחות תמיד בוחנים את ההצעה ומחליטים אם זה "שווה".

לחלוטין מסכימה שעסק לא צריך להתנצל, בדיוק כמו שאמרת - 
יש אנשים שמוכרים חול  או אויר מעיר הקודש ועושים מזה כסף!
זאת בדיוק המטרה של בעלי עסקים בעצם... לעשות מקסימום ממינימום.
:-\


----------



## coffeetoffy (18/12/12)

בדיוק כמו שאנשים מבוגרים מוכנים לשלם 29.9 להגדלת נפח תיבת מייל דרך נטויז'ן: יש חינם בgmail, אבל הם רוצים את השקט הנפשי שיש מי שיתמוך בהם 24 שעות. לגיטימי לחלוטין. 
באותה מידה, בנות שלא מכירות את נבכי האינטרנט, לא סומכות על אתרים בחו"ל, לא רוצות לקחת סיכון, ישלמו את הפער הזה למישהי שתעשה את העבודה בשבילן. 

זה בטוח פחות דפוק משמלה של עמנואל שעולה 12,000 שקל בהשכרה..


----------



## fire witch (19/12/12)

אני לגמרי מסכימה איתך, רק חושבת שהעמלה מוגזמת 
השירות הזה באמת שווה 2000 ש"ח ? באמת ?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (18/12/12)

מרגישה צורך להתייחס לדברים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל, אני מבקשת להקפיד על תרבות הדיון בפורום. 
ההודעה הזו לא מכוונת כלפי גולשת ספציפית אלא כלפי האווירה שנוצרה, הן בשרשור הזה והן בשרשור הקרדיטים של gitaast. אפשר להביע אי הסכמה, אפשר לחלוק על הודעות שלא מסכימים איתן אבל חשוב לשמור על האווירה הנעימה בפורום ולתת כבוד למשתתפים בו.

אם מישהי בוחרת לשלם יותר כסף מכל מיני סיבות - זה לא הופך אותה לפרייארית. אם מישהי בוחרת לשלם פחות כסף - זה גם לא מעיד עליה שום דבר שלילי. כל אחד עושה את הבחירות שלה לפי סדר העדיפויות שלה. לכל אחד יש דברים שחשובים לו יותר והוא מוכן להצמיד להם ערך כספי גבוהה. יהיו מי שיגידו שבחירות של אחת הן בזבוז, ויהיו מי שיראו את החיסכון והשקט הנפשי שהן נותנות. 

ובקיצור, תפרגנו לעצמכן על כך שחסכתן, תסמכו על הבחירות האישיות שלכן ותנו לאחרות לעשות את הבחירות האישיות שלהן. גם אם מישהי מתלהבת מהבחירות שלה או מביעה התרגשות ושמחה זכותה - אפשר להעיר בעדינות, אבל חשוב לתת לכותבות בפורום הרגשה טובה ונעימה כשהן באות להשתתף כאן. 

בואו נשאיר את הפורום מקום חמים ונעים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ונקודה אחרונה. בהחלט יש מקום לביקורת, אבל יש גם דרכים להביע ביקורת.

ושוב חשוב לי להדגיש, ההודעה שורשרה להודעה הראשית רק כדי שיהיה יותר נוח לקרוא אותה. אין בשרשור של ההודעה כהודעה ראשית כדי לכוון דווקא לדברים ש-Mitmit101 כתבה, אלא רק כדי להתייחס לאווירה הכללית שנוצרה בפורום בעקבות שרשור הקרדיטים של gitaast וקצת גם בעקבות הדיון שנוצר כאן. אני בטוחה שכל הכותבות כאן כותבות מתוך אכפתיות וכוונה טובה- אבל האווירה שנוצרה, הפכה להיות פחות מזמינה עבור גולשות מסוימות להביע את דעתן.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (18/12/12)

ותוספת קטנה 
צר לי שהדיון התפתח בעקבות שרשור הקרדיטים של gitaast באופן שגורר את תשומת הלב מהקרדיטים המשמחים לעבר הדיון שנוצר. 
gitaast- את מוזמנת לפתוח שרשור קרדיטים חדש ואני אסייע לך להעביר את ההודעות שכבר פרסמת לשרשור החדש - ככל יכולתי במסגרת המגבלות הטכניות (לא בטוחה בדיוק איך נעשה זאת, אבל את מוזמנת לפנות אלי במסר).


----------



## anat45 (18/12/12)

|


----------



## FalseAngel (18/12/12)




----------



## אוגלה (18/12/12)

שני דברים 
קודם כל, שמלה ב-150$ באיביי לא תעלה 600 שקל, אלא בסופו של דבר כמעט כפול. בסך הכל אני כן מבינה את הצורך בשירות הזה ואני לא חושבת שזה עד כדי כך מופרך. 

הדבר השני, אם אנחנו כבר בנושא הזה, אני מציעה לקרוא את הכתבה הנ"ל:
http://fashionforward.mako.co.il/consumerism/research/8703/


----------

